# QUESTION: can i put a 8 foot Sander in my short bed truck?



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

I have a 2003 ram 2500 quad cab short bed, im looking into buying a sander, i found a deal on a 8foot salt dogg, will it work with the short bed or no? also i wouldnt be filling it up past 3/4 full, sick of spreading by hand! thanks jc


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

I wouldn't. As the material works itself to the rear, You're front end will get real light. I know it's tough to find 6 footers but they are out there.


----------



## forestfireguy (Oct 7, 2006)

I wouldnt either.........


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

what about a tailgate sander?? must be worce then 1.5 foot hanging off the back, the bed measures 6.5ft to end with tailgate off. i just dont see what that would effect, i see guys with huge tailgate sanders and they bring the back down low on them full!


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

An 8' Sander empty is going to weigh in at 800 lbs.

Throw a half yard of sand at 1300 lbs and now you're over a ton.

Now take the 1300 pound 1/2 yard and see-saw it to the far rear out beyond you're bumper.

Remember, you're quad cab has the same chassis as an 8 foot, except that the cab is longer leaving less room for the bed.

Not trying to argue, just stating facts. Try it and you'll see. Send pics!


----------



## SD-Dave (Dec 13, 2005)

I agree too much sander for too little truck. Salt and sand guys are noted for overloading those things too....an 8 footer can easily hold 2yds heaped...that will run you closer to 2K-lbs plus wieght of the unit....too much for a 2500 Dodge more so since its a short box.


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

how much were you gonna pay for the sander if you dont mind me asking??


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

JCplowing;713046 said:


> I have a 2003 ram 2500 quad cab short bed, im looking into buying a sander, i found a deal on a 8foot salt dogg, will it work with the short bed or no? also i wouldnt be filling it up past 3/4 full, sick of spreading by hand! thanks jc


Bottom of the page

http://dodgeram.info/2003/load-tow/2500.html

If your running the V8 Hemi your good for about 2700 lb payload.


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

drivewaydoctor;713475 said:


> Bottom of the page
> 
> http://dodgeram.info/2003/load-tow/2500.html
> 
> If your running the V8 Hemi your good for about 2700 lb payload.


Problem is, "payload" describes weight whithin the bed. A good portion of this weight would be out beyond the bed.


----------



## Alpha Property (Jul 25, 2008)

i don't think my chev's tailgate will hold more than 500lbs give or take.....


----------



## JCplowing (Dec 28, 2007)

I stopped a guy today that had a 8foot sander in his shortbed truck, i asked him about it, and he told me he has run that sander full, but its a company truck so he could care less if the truck gets messed up or not, he just said you got to watch out for backing up,but im not going to do it, i trust all your opinions and they all make good sence! thanks jeff
also the sander is for sale for 2000.00(cash)


----------



## BigJohnsonPlow (Jan 11, 2009)

The first response to your question was the right one. The material works its way towards the back so even if you only fill it half full, when half of that is gone the rest will all be in the very back of the sander. Plus backing up with and extra 3-4ft. of stuff past the back bumper could lead to an ouchy. Just a thought. If you do it, please let us all know how it turned out, as I am only speaking with experience of using 8 ft boxs' in 8ft beds. Good luck.


----------



## fisher guy (Nov 11, 2008)

go with a poly spreader. fisher,western,blizzard all are 7 foot i got one in my short bed F-250 works great doesnt stick out far holds 1.25 yards level not heaped its electric great spreader i love it! i run sand/salt and have put over 4,000 lbs in there (really not recommended) the truck was sagging a lil with that load but the diesel pulled it great no probs as long as u dont do it very often now i only run 1.25 yards of material until i get my air bags then ill load her back up


----------



## Ipushsnow (Oct 29, 2007)

Get a 7 foot poly like Fisher Guy says. Western tornado is 500# empty, fill it level with 2500 pounds of salt, an 800 pound plow, and 200? pound driver puts you at 4000 pounds, which will make you overweight by 1300 pounds. I drive with this load all the time and the truck handles it fine. But with that said- if I can salt without the plow on I do, and I get rid of salt as fast I can to get back within limits. 

And BTW: The payload listed on that website means total payload on and in the truck. It does NOT mean in the bed. Subtract the curb weight (vehicle weight empty) from the GVWR and you get total allowable payload. This includes everything and everybody inside and on the truck.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Ipushsnow;719129 said:


> Get a 7 foot poly like Fisher Guy says. Western tornado is 500# empty, fill it level with 2500 pounds of salt, an 800 pound plow, and 200? pound driver puts you at 4000 pounds, which will make you overweight by 1300 pounds. I drive with this load all the time and the truck handles it fine. But with that said- if I can salt without the plow on I do, and I get rid of salt as fast I can to get back within limits.
> 
> And BTW: The payload listed on that website means total payload on and in the truck. It does NOT mean in the bed. Subtract the curb weight (vehicle weight empty) from the GVWR and you get total allowable payload. This includes everything and everybody inside and on the truck.


Removing the plow will lower your over all weight but I think your better off to leave the plow since it transfer some of the weight off of the back axle up to the front axle JMO


----------



## ljbev (Dec 17, 2001)

*bent*

Put it this way my 8' sander put a crease in the bed of my 8' ford bed near the back (ptobably combination of weight and over tightening the straps). If you put 2 yds of wet sand in it more than half gets draged to the rear, about 3000 lbs on your gate, if you open your gate and jump up and down on it you can bend it. Not a good idea
JMO
Scott


----------



## SNOWLORD (Aug 10, 2007)

If you want to run the 8ft salter simply build a short extension that slides into your receiver hitch to support the tale end of the salter and you'll be fine


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

SNOWLORD;751802 said:


> If you want to run the 8ft salter simply build a short extension that slides into your receiver hitch to support the tale end of the salter and you'll be fine


tymusicYeah thats the ticket, I was reading all the posts and was gonna say that tool. Theres a lot of guys with 3/4 Ton trucks filled with 8ft sanders that got their hind end dragging (I know Im exagerating slightly) on the pavement. Ya got ta watch yer payload regardless:salute:


----------



## doug hamm (Feb 21, 2009)

*8' sander in a s.box*

been in this business for 27 yrs. and tried everything. cut my last sander down to fit a shortbox. took 1.5 days. worked like a charm. thks. doug


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

JCPlowing,

p-u a poly electric 1500 shpe saltdogg,this wouldn't be an issue(holds about 1.25 without heaping). 
Or go with a western tornado or which ever company your biased to. 
We have three shpe 2000's (2 yards), one is on a 1-ton 350 short bed. I believe they run around 2,200.
Good luck


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

ran this heavy SS 8 foot for 3 events in my shortbox chev with the tailgate down, bent the bolts for the tailgate straps. after that i welded up a hitch that slide into my reciever and supports the back of the spreader. Ran it all winter with no problems. Just dont do what i did or you might bend/break things...
8'SS salter 1000lbs +
2+ tons(heaping to the max) of salt 4000lbs+
8 90lb bags on each side for side walks 8x2x90lbs - 1400lbs

=6400lbs+

= 2 bent leafs

OOPS!


----------



## Puddlejumper (Sep 16, 2008)

SNOWLORD;751802 said:


> If you want to run the 8ft salter simply build a short extension that slides into your receiver hitch to support the tale end of the salter and you'll be fine


Exactly, Let's all stop pussyfooting around here. It is a big ass truck. Run it out the back and you will find no problems. She may squat but that is it. I used to tow my 10,000# boat (Tongue weight of about 1,000#) and about 900#s worth of dive gear with lots of these trucks. She'll handle it.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

WOW, i cant belive this thread... how many of you guys actually stay within your payload limits??? If anyone actually did that we would ALL be driving 550 or 650 trucks... Come to Canada, us boys know how to load a truck up... Ask JD dave what he's sayin... he broke a wheel stud off his 3500 she was soo loaded down... and you guys are worried about being within the recommended weight limit... key is recommended

Allz I know is I've ran 2 1/4 yard of salt, in my V-maxx 8500 in the back of a chevy HALF TON... and she was sittin level.... plus we drive past the mto all the time... truck is on its 4th season... havent replaced a singe thing yet...... but its running airbags on the rear and timbrens on all 4's


----------



## timmy1 (Apr 9, 2008)

Workaholic;763950 said:


> ran this heavy SS 8 foot for 3 events in my shortbox chev with the tailgate down, bent the bolts for the tailgate straps. after that i welded up a hitch that slide into my reciever and supports the back of the spreader. Ran it all winter with no problems. Just dont do what i did or you might bend/break things...
> 8'SS salter 1000lbs +
> 2+ tons(heaping to the max) of salt 4000lbs+
> 8 90lb bags on each side for side walks 8x2x90lbs - 1400lbs
> ...


Just mount a wheelbarrow or a trailer tire at the bottom of said hitch to help take the weight.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Triple L;765582 said:


> Allz I know is I've ran 2 1/4 yard of salt, in my V-maxx 8500 in the back of a chevy HALF TON... and she was sittin level.... plus we drive past the mto all the time... truck is on its 4th season... havent replaced a singe thing yet...... but its running airbags on the rear and timbrens on all 4's


Hmmm.........BS......Hmmmmm

LOL


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmmmmm... whatever buddy... Or Hmmmm you must drive a ford

theres a pic to prove it, wish i had the tarp off, that was after i did a parking lot so it only had 2 yard in it at the time..... the truck usually has about 6" between the fender and tire..... so she was LOADED...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 20, 2005)

timmy1;765674 said:


> Just mount a wheelbarrow or a trailer tire at the bottom of said hitch to help take the weight.


NOW YOUR THINKING! maybe put a swival on it to so she dont snap off when turning loaded..

problem solved with the snowEX 8500 just need timbrens or bags now.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Get the 7foot poly spreader, it will be your best choice for a short box! Poly spreader only weighs 550 pounds.  

Us guys here in Ontario need to be exceptionally carefull with MTO. Especially when overloading or towing with a truck beyond what the GVR allows. Sometimes this brings you into a different license category.


----------



## Ramairfreak98ss (Aug 17, 2005)

i was wondering this too jc... i want one for our 06 dually f350 diesel crew cab... its a 6.75' box, so im a little over a foot shorter than what the 8 footers want. With that said, ive had TWO full skids of rock salt and another 600lbs of ice melt in the back at one time and it would still take plenty more. The shortbed does suck, but i know it shouldnt have any problem with that much weight back there. We would have the 9' boss plow on it while it was loaded up good anyway and that surely weighs down the front.

Im looking at 2 air flo 8' ss boxes.


----------

